# USB bootable non reconnue au démarrage



## alexis33200 (9 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum même si j'utilise un mac depuis maintenant un certain moment.

Actuellement je possède un macbook pro late 2011, avec 8go de RAM et macOS High Sierra installé dessus. J'ai acheté ce mac récemment pour changer mon vieux macbook blanc mid-2009, qui malgré son grand âge marchait parfaitement.

Je suis confronté à un problème depuis quelques jours car je n'arrive pas à créer une clé usb qui soit bootable avec Windows 7 dessus.

Sur mon ancien mac j'avais deux partitions : une avec El Capitan et une avec Windows 7.

Je suis en possession d'un ISO orignal de windows 7, que je monte via Rufus (via un PC) sur une clé usb. Le problème c'est que lors du démarrage, après avoir pressé la touche "alt" je me retrouve avec uniquement mon disque de démarrage macOS, la clé usb n'apparait pas.

J'ai essayé plusieurs chose. Déjà via rufus j'ai essayé en "MBR" ===> rien n'apparait. En GPT ===>Rien n'apparait non plus, à part quelque fois où j'ai eu sur mon menu de démarrage: "boot efi". Mais lorsque je clique dessus, rien ne bouge, l'ordi "se fige" en quelque sorte.

J'ai essayé aussi le logiciel "iso to usb", "wintousb" et j'en passe ... j'ai même essayé de changer de clé usb mais rien, rien, rien ( ... ) rien n'y fait !


Je fais appel à vous mes chers camarades macintoshien et à votre grand savoir pour pouvoir m'aider car je m'avoue vaincu !

Je vous remercie, Alexis.



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (11 Septembre 2018)

Doublon, on ferme ici.


----------

